# ESYS Error red CAFD file cdDeploy ProcessedWithError



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

Not new to coding but I was poking around in the LIM section because I'd like the charging port lights to stay illuminated/active even after the car is locked. I tried changing a few things and when I went to code it gave me a "cdDeploy ProcessedWithError," then the CAFD for LIM disappeared all together. I'm not sure what combination of buttons I pressed but it finally re-appeared but it is in red, see attached photo. The car is not charging now, just flashing red when attempting to charge. I really don't want to have to take the car back and have them re-program it again an loose everything I've coded thus far. I've googled and searched this forum, I can't seem to find anything. Any help would be much appreciated. Luckily my car is a REx and I'm at 75% SOC, and my commute is only 2.2 miles. I can get by with it for a few days not charging no problem. I've got the car unplugged right now, hoping some time will help reset it? Probably dreaming....

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

I worked on several areas and saved after each section, I can't seem to find out how to re-load saved configurations which makes me wonder what is the point of saving them?


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

Have you already tried injecting new cafd?

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on LIM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level displayed => Select OK => Right-Click on LIM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Good luck.


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

^ thank you for your reply, that was my next thing to try, I somehow got it fixed, not exactly sure how I did it to be honest. Here is what I put on the FB group.

FIXED! I didn't hardly sleep at all thinking I had bricked my car. I'm not even really sure how I fixed it, there was some old instructions about selecting the ECU and then clicking "code" (not the CAFD). This didn't seem possible in the current esys. After messing around in esys though when I clicked on "LIM" it did give the option for "code" so I clicked it and about 1/2 way through the process I heard the OUC click on and the estimated time to 100% popped back up on my dash. PHEW!


--Marcus


----------



## mack2505 (4 mo ago)

_hi ,I have same issues trying to inject back the cafd file for FZD File as is missing .I got this error while is finsihed ,and will not stay saved into car .Any ideea where could be the issue ?

really appreciate !







_


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mack2505 said:


> _hi ,I have same issues trying to inject back the cafd file for FZD File as is missing .I got this error while is finsihed ,and will not stay saved into car .Any ideea where could be the issue ?
> 
> really appreciate ! _


If VO Coding fails, it means either FA is wrong, or CAFD not compatible with ECU firmware.


----------



## mack2505 (4 mo ago)

What would you suggest to do in this case? I use Esys 3.27.1 PszdData 63.3 and Launcher v2.8.1_Build_155.Not sure what I should add/change to make it right .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mack2505 said:


> What would you suggest to do in this case? I use Esys 3.27.1 PszdData 63.3 and Launcher v2.8.1_Build_155.Not sure what I should add/change to make it right .


Update psdzdata and try it again. If that fails, assuming FA is correct, you need to flash it.


----------



## mack2505 (4 mo ago)

For this I need pszddata lite or full version ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mack2505 said:


> For this I need pszddata lite or full version ?


CAFD Injection and Coding can be Lite. Flashing must be Full.


----------

